# Look what I found for Michaelvanessa !



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my god I want this! But then the other half of me wonders how many laughs others would have on my behalf


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

xlionesss said:


> Oh my god I want this! But then the other half of me wonders how many laughs others would have on my behalf


You should get it it is darling and a good price, I think.

I think people would be secretly envious.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse trailer.*

wow i want that.
thats awesome lol well i did think about respraying my new trailer pink.:rofl:
well i think taffy clayton will want to tow it over to her place and camp out with pilgrim.:happydance:
i think taffy would be as happy as this little guy running about.
mmmmmm i think ill have to change my rideing wardrobe for that one lol.
tc thank you and thank you for makeing me laugh so much i needed that as im in pain with my shoulder i did to much doing my trailer up to day.
once again thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*tc*

tc i love your pink wrighting lol.
well ill have to get some pink jods ect lol and ill have to fly quincy with me and pick the trailer up ill have to ship it home.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL! I love it!!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Haha that's great!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*look what i also found lol.*

























taffy clayton look what i have found lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bedding for the trailer.*

















i dont know what to use eather the new blue or the pink.
darn it i need a trailer to match.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You are too funny, MV!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*well a bargon cant be refused on e bay lol.*









well i found this bargon and thats my own silk.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Darn!!! Too bad it's not Pink!

But very fun!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink .*

i know its a bad picture its flouresent pink lol thay can see you on the road for miles.
ill take a picture in the day light.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*picture in daylight.*

i hope this ones better lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, gives a whole new meaning to "Tough enough to wear pink.".


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*tough enough to ware pink.*

i was lol dream catcher arabians.
i must as mit to haveing a laugh but on a seious note i got pink tack for tammy vanessas marei
and i rode her like that in her honor i had a joke with some one as i got geared a little i said a smack in the mouth often offends as vanessa can not defend her self or her mare so to speak shivalery is not dead i will defend her corner regardless of the odds.
so me being me as a lot of people set a challange and finding tack saddles bridles and al sorts and you could say its more a collection.
and i admit although she is gone i still think she will walk through the door one day and well there is half a ton of tack here and rideing cloths to and all in storage.
the real point i want to make a lot of people ride out over here for there own safty in flouresent green quater sheets and flouresent tarbards vests.
a girl did every thing correct she had her and her horse with protetive clothing so in the day light she was protected on the road highley visable to be seen by other road users.
on this paticular road was trees along it and there was a break between them and the small bushes.
the sun was up and bright and the girl was rideing a bay horse so the flouresent green showed up quite well.
but the only problem was on the otherside of the bushes was a golf course and as you know the green was as green as her quater sheet.
well she was cloaked and so was her horse invisable to my eyes and other road users.
well i applyed the brakes luckerley i had plenty of brake service distance to come to a halt.
well my hart came in my mouth and ill be honest i started to ware her flouresent pink tabbard so i am highley visable i also have a head tourch and flashing stirrop lights and tail guard as well and velcro lights that fit on the reins.
and the flouresent tabbard has led lights that flash so i look like a mobile christmass tree lol.
tc has seen pictures of quincy and had a laugh with me with a pink horse box i did lol taffy clayton is a good frend on horse forum.
and a laugh is great and well thats what its all about.
the last thing i want to say is well car and truck drivers think thay see some think thay like well what a disapointment lol.
well it makes them crawl past to ogle all i can say sorry for the disapointment lol.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love your story MV, Vanessa was a very lucky woman to have had you in her life.

I never thought of the green grass and the green safety color. You are correct in there is no pink in the background for you to be invisible next to.

I like to think that any man who wears pink is very secure in their masculinity.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow I was surprised I thought when I opened the link it would be a backyard paint job....but it looks really good. Would have people turning their heads!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to tc.*

hiya and thank you for your kind words tc.
vanessa was one in a million to me to id give my left arm to have her back my right ones injerd so i cant swap dammaged merchantdise lol.
heres one for you to keep lol.
this is a hoodie with pass slow and wide on the back.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love it!!!


MV you, are a crack up!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*good laugh.*

your welcome any time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I LOVE IT TOO!

Welcome To Tough Enough To Wear PinkC's Website - Home - Tough Enough to Wear Pink

Here's what got me thinking about TETWP. We do it every year and even when it's not breast cancer awareness month, there are cowboys at every show and rodeo wearing pink. 

You keep it up, Michael!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I will admit, when I see a man in pink, I always automatically assume he is a confident guy. Even without knowing anything about him, I respect him a little more than most strangers. I guess it is a little silly, he could be anyone, and it's a huge assumption to make on the color of someone's clothes, but I catch myself at it on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bump in the road.*

to sharpie pleased to meet you.
and i had a derailment when vanessa died.
im the type of guy what ever it takes ill pull out all the stops to help you out.
and one true thing ill say is that i dont know everything i will never will and if i dont i ask.
i will say this life is a very big learning curve it will eather make you or distroy you its a fine line.
im a railroad worker and i have a gang of men im responsable for and the callanges there are unbeleavable and also the preasures to deliver on time for the service in the morning.
i use to ride vanessas mare as i had her for back for 10 loveley years and she was broke to drive by me.
i do ride out in pink and im a comfedent guy i dont hesitate i just get on with it.
i have just fracturd my shoulder its my fault not my ponys im the guy to suck it up and get on with going to work with a fracturd shoulder well im like that it mite hurt but im confedent enough i will pull through and i do.
many thanks i know this is a wroung page to print this blog.
i will say this tc and my self have a laugh and this is how this string started.
i ride in pink in traffic so im highley visable.
i have been doing my trailer up to and boy the pain and you cant beleave how helples you are with one arm and the pain brings tears to your eyes
crawling under the chassis running cable ect.
thanks for reading.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*dream catcher arabians.*

hiya pleased to meet you to.
well thats a great cause and thats the sign for breast cancer and its great to help out like that.
well i would go the extra mile if it made a difference to a frend or if a frend asked to help out.
in a charaty like that we will soon have the dollars roleing in.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to tc you can borrow my barrow to muck out pilgrim.*









to taffy clayton you can borrow my wheel barrow to muck out pilgrim lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*look what i have found for you tc lol.*

hiya tc well i think you would look good in a pair of pink muckers mucking out pilgrim.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

MV, When I build my new barn I am getting that wheelbarrow!
How about these pink muck boots?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You can borrow my breeches!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*muck boots and breeches.*

well guys ill have to invest in some lol.
i think you guys would say omg in the ammount of stuff here in storage.
and i think you guys will want to borrow it.
you name it its in pink.
that was for a very special person in my life.
well may be one day lol i went on a charaty ride for a good cause i think it was a hospice or cancer i cant rember but it was a good cause.
as a bunny girl well with my frend who got me the sponcer form and she was in histrical laughter and so was her frends well i collected off of them we did 20 miles on roads and tracks and made £300 odd it was worth it.
it was a great day out for all the riders and the horses.
i was small and skinny then and light enough for tricky.
ill make you laugh on this one we went to a place called gratham water its a large resavoir and i was rideing tricky and i could not understand why i had thease things flaping in my eyes well this was another sponcerd ride my frend glinnis with her horse shalico said whats wroung with your hat.
i said i dont know i came off of a heavy night shift and was dog tired but i still decided to go.
well it turns out my jocky skull cap was on back to front and it was the rear adjustment straps flaping in my eyes i put the silk round the wroung way well i was laughing so much.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*waresbear*

to waresbear ok ill take the offer lol.
thats a beautiful trailer and a lovley dog you have there.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*wheel barrow.*

ok no probs let me know and ill get you one and ship it over.
it will be a barn warming present to selabrate the opening of your new barn.
well it sounds like the best time to start a barbique and also a beer to the opening of your new barn.
i will drink to that.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*look what i have found for you tc and pilgrim lol.*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*look what i have found for you tc and pilgrim lol.*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*look what i have found for you tc and pilgrim lol.*


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Mv you are a character, I love it all.
Everytime I see pink tack I think of you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*many thanks.*

many thanks tc i rode quincy out with that new coat and he was in pink reflective tack and i had my head tourch as well well i stoped at the other barn and was talking to my frend jo she has a big gray cob.
and she complemented me and quincy as well we realy stood out.
and she did not know i had a pink saddle she said its all well matched lol.
she said jokeingley she said you should have a pink t shirt well i laughed and said well to go the whole hog iwould have to be in disguise lol.
well we both fell about laughing.
i had a canter with quincy he is a little fresh at the moment and throws the odd buck in here and there.
i think he is happy and enjoying him self it will pass it only a phase.
tricky is going well to and he went out for a 4 mile drive there and back down the track.
quincy did the same route so thats 8 miles ridden and driven i have not long got in. 
chat to you soon.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*going for a ride in the rain.*

hiya tc i went for a drive down the track with tricky he was good and we got cought in aa down poor and we ended up soaking wet.
so i got a change of cloths and decided to ride quincy down the track this evening.
so i have some pictures here for you.


























i have got to apolagise to waresbear as i have her washing line and jodphers lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to waresbear.*

to waresbear sorry i took your jodphers and your washing line.
ill send washing line back to you in the post many thanks.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

many blessings to you MV.
thank you for inviting me to read this thread, you so cheered me up. 
x


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to claire*

to claire your welcome and any time if you want a chat drop us a line i hope your self and your horses are well and thank you for your kind comments.
well we did have a laugh on the yard sarah was in fits of laughter me and quincy had a good soaking time lol and sarah had a good laugh takeing the pictures.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

*pink ladies*

We have pink ladies but they are not anything like MV!!! :lol:
They volunteer in the hospital.

I need to find my own color too. Hmmmm. Purple, Orange, Blue, Yellow..... what to choose......


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to lilley.*

to lilley i had to lol on that one.
it started as a honor to vanessa and her mare tammy.
but on one near fatefull day a close disaster was averted.
i was driveing down the road and it goes down hill it was a hot sunny day and the trees were green and the road was in the shade.
there was a golf course and the greens were shineing flouresent green colour.
all of a sudden i nearley ran in to a woman rideing her horse she had a bay and she had flouresent green on and a quater sheet on her horse.
i managed to apply the brakes with out skidding and my hart came up to my throat.
she was well and truley cloked with the surounding country side.
it gave me food for thought i ride out in flouresent green to.
its ok in town but in the country side its a different story.
so i make sure im highley visable to traffic.
well pink makes the cars slow right down lol.
its a good idear to have a colourd blanket set for your horse pony donkey mule as a sunday best for shows it gets you noticed.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I may have to go hunter orange, then. Deer season starts soon!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is MV's next vehicle!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

oh you might have to order more than one... its gorgeous.. I want one!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink marathon veichele*

to tc well you have got to get me that one lol.
when i saw that i fell off my chair with laughter.
ok ok ill have to perchase one like that one in the same colour.
im like this at the moment :rofl::rofl::rofl:.
i think ill have to enter ona 3 day event course and ill have to eather come over or give you the air fair to come over here and compeat.
driveing dress code pink to match and all moneys raised would go to fighting cancer.
my holiday is comeing im away on the 28th with tricky and quincy to the sea im moveing a feild shelter over to my frends we have my iforwilliams trailer loaded all ready and we are highering a van which im driveing with the reat of the shelter on board there ill supply pictures of were im going to go on holiday.
going back to the cart that would be awesome.
and thank you for posting it chat to you soon.


----------

